

Peter Thiel possibly teaching "Startup" CS 183 at Stanford - sweis
http://explorecourses.stanford.edu/CourseSearch/search?q=183&view=catalog&page=0&catalog=&filter-day-2=on&collapse=%2C2%2C4%2C&filter-coursestatus-Active=on

======
sweis
The description doesn't mention him by name, but does say: _The class will be
taught by entrepreneurs who have started companies worth over $1B and VCs who
have invested in startups including Facebook and Spotify_

I read on a unrelated email list that this will be Peter Thiel, although
unfortunately can't find a link to anything.

